# What's the equivalent of Old Spice cologne?



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Old Spice cologne... 
Unchanging. Distinctive. Modestly priced. Generally regarded as pleasantly scented in a manly way.

My vote would go to Field and Stream. (out of production) *sigh*
Runner up is Captain Black (white)


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I would definitely have to say Capt Black.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Old Spice, but I am a Bay Rum man.:biggrin1:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Prince Albert?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sutliff's Mixture #79. It not only fits your 4 descriptors, it even tastes like Old Spice!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I know what your going for here, but unfortunately Old Spice was reformulated after Proctor and Gamble acquired Shulton. The current scent is not that same as the stuff that was produced prior to 1990. So maybe 3 Nuns?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

GuitarDan said:


> Old Spice cologne...
> Unchanging. Distinctive. Modestly priced. Generally regarded as pleasantly scented in a manly way.
> 
> My vote would go to Field and Stream. (out of production) *sigh*
> Runner up is Captain Black (white)


Not to challenge you premise, but when Proctor and Gamble bought the Old Spice brand from Shulton, they changed the formula. They also took it out of the old milk glass bottles and into plastic bottles. If you want an aftershave that is closer to the original Old Spice, go to your nearest Family Dollar or Dollar General and guy a $1.59 bottle of their generic version which is much better than the Proctor and Gamble version.

Anyway, I will go with Carter Hall for my pick. It is cheap and good smelling but not in a fruity way.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Nothing wrong with Old Spice, but I am a Bay Rum man.:biggrin1:


Harkening back to the day's of one's youth; I would have to go with English Leather.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

High Karate :mrgreen:

I'll leave the pipe stuff to you boys... I'll stick to my cigars. Trust me... You don't want me hangin' in your neck of the woods here.:tongue1:

My grandfather smoked Carter Hall like it was going out of style...


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Old_Salt said:


> Harkening back to the day's of one's youth; I would have to go with English Leather.


 Used to be my preferred aftershave. Nothing like the smell of leather all day.


----------



## Pipestone (Mar 21, 2010)

I assume the premise is "things that never change" "Things you can depend on"

A little out of context but............
1. The Steelers always being competitive.
2. The Browns always finding a way to look foolish.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

SOme real winners come to mind......:laugh:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> Harkening back to the day's of one's youth; I would have to go with English Leather.


My favorite Cologne by the way.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

For me...

This is the stuff I use day to day...

It's what my father introduced me to years ago.. It smells great. Feels great after a shave and it IS

The definitive "barbershop" scent. PINAUD- Clubman

PS... Chicks dig it too.

Pick some up when you can 

Vin.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't usually wear cologne (or deodorant actually...I know I know), but that English Leather has me intrigued. Does it actually smell like leather?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

PinkFloydFan said:


> For me...
> 
> This is the stuff I use day to day...
> 
> ...


I used to go to a barber in Bowie, MD who used the stuff. I can still smell it to this day. After going around the ears and neck with a straight razor he'd douse you with clubman aftershave and powder you with clubman talc.

Now I use Burt's Bees Bay Rum balm.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I used to get the Father's Day Old Spice kit from my kids every year. Cologne, After Shave, and some deoderant. Classic Stuff. I always went through it and am currently out.

I also have some of Vin's go-to bottle of Clubman but only use it occasionally these days.

Anymore, I give myself a splash of the blue stuff. Clean smelling and refreshing after a close shave.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I don't usually wear cologne (or deodorant actually...I know I know)...


I don't go that far, but I never touch cologne or aftershave. I normally use an electric razor anyway, so there doesn't seem to be any point.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've always been an Old Spice man myself - since the 70's as a teen growing up. I still have a glass bottle of Old Spice in my cabinet. I rarely wear cologne so it's an original bottle from the early 80's I'd guess. I just dab some on now and then if going out someplace otherwise never wear cologne that's why it's lasted so many years. I do still think it's one of the better smelling colognes myself. These guys who spend God-knows-what for a bottle of some GQ stuff are insane. But to each his own...


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Arizona said:


> I've always been an Old Spice man myself - since the 70's as a teen growing up. I still have a glass bottle of Old Spice in my cabinet. I rarely wear cologne so it's an original bottle from the early 80's I'd guess. I just dab some on now and then if going out someplace otherwise never wear cologne that's why it's lasted so many years. I do still think it's one of the better smelling colognes myself. These guys who spend God-knows-what for a bottle of some GQ stuff are insane. But to each his own...


1. I find these are the guys who also lack restraint and subtlety. They seem to BATHE in that designer stuff.

2. I think it's kind of funny how this thread has turned from pipe baccy to smelling good as a man.:laugh:


----------

